# A L C O H O L !!!



## chemistry_geek (Mar 14, 2002)

What is your preferred method for intoxication?


Some of my favorites:

Sam Adams Boston Lager

Tequila / Jack Daniels

Just about any Port wine (20% EtOH by volume) or sweet red wine.

I do not advocate abusing alcohol, but sometimes, as in once in a blue moon, a bad day just needs to fade away.


----------



## themacko (Mar 14, 2002)

Bud Light
scooby snacks
kamikaze
slutty red-head
Bud Light
saki bombers
irish car bomb
sex on the beach
Bud Light (did I mention that?)
_anything_ from fat tuesday's


----------



## symphonix (Mar 14, 2002)

I have recently discovered plum wine. Hmmm, sweeeet.
Normally, though, Jim Beam or, for when you need something special, Kahlua and milk.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 14, 2002)

I dont get intoxicated so here is just a list of favorite alcoholi drinks/beverages 


* Screwdriver (aka OJ + vodka)
* Vodka on the rox (preferably spicy vodka)
* Baileys
* Frapp and baileys
* Club soda & campari
* Blade
* Serkova x99
* Smirnoff Ice




Admiral


----------



## rinse (Mar 14, 2002)

Bombay Saphire Gin Martinis (when im on a bender)
Madras (Vodka, Cran, splash of OJ)
Beer (preferably a pale ale)
A good chianti.


----------



## homer (Mar 14, 2002)

New Glarus Spotted Cow beer (mmm Wisconsin beer)
Bacardi and coke
Absolut Kurant 

Yum


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 14, 2002)

damn you guys! i'm only 15! too bad i frown upon underage drinking or else i would do it...


----------



## homer (Mar 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by testuser _
> *chemistry_geek
> 
> I'm ashamed of you.  You work in a lab, and you don't touch any of the 95% EtOH?  What type of a scientist are you!!
> ...



I too use 95% EtOH in my labwork.  It's just too bad it's not drinkable (denatured or whatever).  However, there is someone in my building who does alcohol research (psychology), and he makes his own 190-200 proof good stuff.  I think I should start some collaborating.


----------



## .dev.lqd (Mar 14, 2002)

Bombay Saphire. Oh baby. It's one of my favorite things in the world. Martini's (french Sahara style), Gin and tonic (vodka when you can't find Gin), and finally... Gin and Ocean Spray's cranberry juice coctail... light... refreshing, and STRONG. Juniperrific.

Deep smooth red wines... Merlot's from australia, pinot noir, lighter burgundy's.

Gewurztrameiners for white... so so good.

Jagermeister puts hair on your chest... and it's ninja-like if you drink it straight. All of the sudden you just realize that you're -gone-.

A good irish red ale's are my favorite... mmm... Killian's.... goes great with big steak dinners.


----------



## .dev.lqd (Mar 14, 2002)

Also... SCOTCH. You don't even need to drink it... just breath it in... you'll be swimming. So very good...


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 14, 2002)

I gave my daphnia a drop of the good old 190 proof the other day. It's heart basically stopped, but I remedied that with a drop of 10% caffiene.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Mar 14, 2002)

> *Originally posted by testuser:*
> chemistry_geek
> 
> I'm ashamed of you. You work in a lab, and you don't touch any of the 95% EtOH? What type of a scientist are you!!
> ...



Well, I have access to that strong EtOH, but I have very good ethical values when it comes to distinguishing EtOH for research and EtOH for consumption.  Not only that, but I have to be concerned about the possible contaminants the other goons my lab have introduced in the little plastic squirt bottles or whatever chemical backwash infiltrated the large drum of EtOH in our lab.  One goon works with pyridine, GAWD AWEFUL smellin' stuff that will make a male go sterile very quickly (no joking).  She's from another country and is very sloppy about where she drips this stuff.  She even tried to dump it down the drain today until another grad student and I stopped her from doing so.  SCARRY, VERY SCARRY.


I did forget to mention pinot noir as a good wine, has a woody taste.

There is one BEER you MUST try before you depart this Earth: Maudite (sp?).  It's a Canadian Beer with a red and yellow label.  The label shows several men paddling a canoe away from the Devil.  This beer is the bomb.  It's bottle fermented, meaning the yeast are in the bottom of the bottle.  This is a dark beer that is by far the best beer I've ever tasted.  And yes, it's expensive.


----------



## wdw_ (Mar 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *damn you guys! i'm only 15! too bad i frown upon underage drinking or else i would do it... *



I agree. I'm only 15 as well. The only thing that gives me a buzz is drinking soda while staying up all night with my friends. That's a good time.


----------



## scruffy (Mar 14, 2002)

Appleton Estates 30 years rum
Bourbon.  I wish you could get Three Roses here.
Dark Ales
Mead, when it's available
rum and coffee - not Appleton 30 yr, it's too good
Caipirinha - a whole peeled lime, icing sugar, Caxaca (Brazilian brandy) or red wine (girl drink version), lots of crushed ice.  Extra points for using a big wooden Caipirinha mortar and pestle/communal cup.


----------



## edX (Mar 14, 2002)

well i don't drink anymore, but if i did i would be most inclined to drink with symphonix - Jim Beam on the rocks as a regular and kahlua and cream as an after dinner drink.

other old favorites were good gold tequila on the rocks, dark spiced rum and coke,  Jack Daniels, and any good amber ale. other fine beers and ales were always appreciated as well.

and even though i don't drink anymore, i still might take my chances and have a glass of mead with Scruffy


----------



## CloudNine (Mar 14, 2002)

FAVORITE BEER/MALT(S)

Tap:
-  Guiness

Bottled:
-  Weinhard's
-  Hometown Microbrews (Orchard Street and Boundary Bay)

Canned:
-  Bud Light (Less filling means more drinking!)

Forties:
-  Steel Reserve 211
-  High Gravity 800

Malt Beverage:
-  Smirnoff Ice


FAVORITE WINE(S)

-   Rosy White Zinfandel


FAVORITE MIXED DRINK(S)

-  Irish Car Bomb
-  Boilermaker


----------



## Koelling (Mar 15, 2002)

I don't drink for intoxication so its all in the taste. Wine is good and I've been looking for Mead but I can't seem to find it. From what I read, its got to be good.


----------



## roger (Mar 15, 2002)

leffe blonde - what a great beer.

Otherwise a decent dutch gin or vodka.

Wine - it depends on the meal and where I am. I am off to the Savoie tomorrow, so I shall be drinking some Gamay (nice young red drunk cold). And if anyone is in that region, make sure that you try Genepy - a fantastic local liquer. It really warms you up when it is cold outside.

Roger.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *I agree. I'm only 15 as well. The only thing that gives me a buzz is drinking soda while staying up all night with my friends. That's a good time. *



so true...


----------



## themacko (Mar 15, 2002)

lol .. kids.


----------



## genghiscohen (Mar 15, 2002)

Absolut Kurant, straight up or on the rocks.
Finlandia vodka, ditto.
Bombay Sapphire gin, ditto.
Jim Beam or Wild Turkey bourbon, ditto.
Whiskey sours.
Any decent tawny port wine.
Ringnes (Norwegian beer).
Heineken.
Guiness Stout.
Beck's Dark.

Cheaper vodkas can be added to coffee for a *real* eye-opener in the morning.  

I also like to end the day with some smooth-smoking buds...


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 15, 2002)

Yes, being underage has its disavantages.  Vodka w/ Mountain Dew at 3 in the morning.  Remember that Nummi?  Good times, good times.

Shut up! The zebras are sleeping!


----------

